

Scanning for Malicious Proxies - ddworken
http://daviddworken.tumblr.com/post/107949776854/scanning-for-malicious-proxies

======
FabianBeiner
Maybe check the HTTP status code to eliminate all those non-working proxies
(or check if a specific string is at all in the output). This will most likely
decrease the false positive output a lot, which means less stuff to analyze
afterwards. :)

~~~
ddworken
Yeah, write now I'm working on another python script to automatically go
through the log and look for addition of JavaScript or a form so as to filter
out the boring parts of the output.

------
garyhost
Nice work! I might work on a ruby script to scan through the results to see if
there are any really malicious websites.

~~~
ddworken
If you end up making one, send it to me! I'll happily credit you on the blog
post.

